# 150mm V's 200mm Pumped Cavity



## house (18 Mar 2010)

Hi all, 

Im soon starting a new build and im still undecided weather to go with a 150mm or 200mm pumped cavity? 

Has anyone idea of the pro and cons? 

Pro- this is the easy part -  the major pro is obvisouly the high standard of insulation,  

Cons - I know wall ties can be sourced (with BBA cert), but what about lintels and cills, 
where in the wall does the window sit? 
does the internal leaf have to be 150mm ??

its pretty new construction but someone must have some info


----------



## onq (18 Mar 2010)

I think it might be wise if you were to familiarise yourself with other methods of construction before settling on this one.



ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.


----------

